# Did my first triathlon today!



## Pigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

... and I loved it! It was 420m swim, 21k cycle ride and 7k run, up hills (not the swim part, obviously).  It took me 2hrs 12min, which I was pleased with. The best part was, after experimenting on a trial run, today I finished with BG of 6.2! So I was really pleased with that.

Basically I halved my basal this morning, took the normal NovoRapid with breakfast (3 hrs pre-swim) then had 10g carbs before the swim. Then after the swim I had a swig of sports drink (approx 6g carbs?) then a slimy sports gel (28g carbs) towards the end of the cycle ride.

The only thing that went wrong was when I treated myself to pie and chips afterwards and guestimated the pie wrong and ended up at 15, ho hum!

Everyone was so kind and enthusiastic, I was worried about the cycle as I'm not very fast up hills, but although loads of people overtook me they all said "well done" as they passed. And there were marshalls as you went up the hills cheering you on.

Think this could become a new addiction!


----------



## Steff (Jul 17, 2011)

Pigeon a huge well done to you thats fantastic big pat on the back for you x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well done . Sounds hardwork but fun


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2011)

Pigeon, I bow in respect at your wonderful achievement! Well done, and such terrific BG control over such a difficult course!


----------



## Ergates (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice one! Congratulations, that's a super achievement!!!!


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## HelenM (Jul 21, 2011)

Very well done,
I'd love to have done that..but I think that I have to bow to common sense (not fast enough and breast stroke in the swim wouldn't exactly help!)
Expensive addiction though!


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 21, 2011)

I swam breast stroke actually! My crawl is terrible but I can swim breaststroke fairly fast - the swim was my best section in terms of rankings.

Yeah, this one was quite expensive at ?38. There's one in a nearby leisure centre for ?19 that I'm tempted by, though. I had all the gear already, apart from a new swimming costume that I bought because it was comfier for running in. I spent all of Saturday worrying about what underwear combination to wear!


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great achievement - well done! Enjoy the warm glow of satisfaction - you've certainly earned it

Richard


----------



## Hazel (Jul 22, 2011)

Well done on all your efforts Liz

Good to see you posting again, maybe get to meet you again sometime

Where are you living now/


----------



## Nyadach (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice going and congrats on a great achievement. Think we all feel the same with a visit to a chippy and guestimations, but hey ho it happens  Well done again


----------

